# Tagging a deer with a combo license



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

If a person is hunting within the DMU area during firearms season, while hunting with a firearm, can one of their tags from a combo license be used to take a Doe. I say no, family members say yes. Can anyone clarify this?


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

487 is the one I was referencing


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

The topic is covered completely in both the 2012 & 2013 Hunting Guide if you have either of those. Why risk getting incorrect information from another hunter when the DNR explanation is available.

L & O


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

Liver and Onions said:


> The topic is covered completely in both the 2012 & 2013 Hunting Guide if you have either of those. Why risk getting incorrect information from another hunter when the DNR explanation is available.
> 
> L & O


 I was actually hoping for a C/O's response.


----------



## BuckTread (Feb 11, 2008)

http://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/2013_HuntandTrap_Web_427932_7.pdf?20130904173139

go to page 17/35 i think it is..should tell you what you are wanting

From what i read it looks to me it should have at least a 3" tine in your dmu.


----------



## BuckTread (Feb 11, 2008)

also not a bad idea for everyone to have one of these digests in your truck just incase you are in the woods and no access to rules/regs. Just grab a few and give em to your buds.

Heck i find these things laying around from years ago when cleaning out the garage/house.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

In regards to DMU 487, yes - you can use either or both tags on antlerless deer.

**Copied from the 2013 Hunting Guide:*

_"The regular combination kill tag can be used in DMU 487 and all archery seasons
to tag either an antlered or antlerless deer. The regular combination kill tag can be
used in the firearm seasons to tag a legal (three inches or longer antler) antlered
deer except in those areas with antler restrictions as noted in the Antler Restriction
Regulations section.
The restricted combination kill tag can be used in DMU 487 and all archery
seasons to tag an antlerless deer, or it can be used to tag an antlered deer during
either the archery or firearms seasons if the antlered deer has at least one antler
with four or more antler points each one inch or longer. It is unlawful to use this tag
on a smaller antlered deer regardless of the season or area in which it was taken."_


----------



## vampile (Nov 4, 2008)

In 487, you can take a doe with both tags BUT an antlered deer has to have at least 3 on one side for the regular tag and 4 on a side for the restricted. Its usually pretty easy to get over the counter antler less tags for the area too. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

vampile said:


> In 487, you can take a doe with both tags BUT an antlered deer has to have at least 3 on one side for the regular tag and 4 on a side for the restricted. Its usually pretty easy to get over the counter antler less tags for the area too.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


This is what I do not understand about 487. You can buy a single rifle tag and the only issue is that it must have 1 legal point however the regular combo tag must have 3 points or better.


----------



## vampile (Nov 4, 2008)

Correct. A single rifle tag is good for any legal antlered deer. Why they did it like this, I don't know either. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fish_AK (Nov 10, 2009)

vampile said:


> Correct. A single rifle tag is good for any legal antlered deer. Why they did it like this, I don't know either.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Thats the "hunters choice" option.

I believe that the biologists stated that they wanted hunters to focus on older male deer and antlerless deer whom are more likely to have TB. So all of 487 is HC on bucks and have discounted antlerless tags. They also allow does on both of the combo buck tags.

I read this somewhere but I may be misinformed.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

vampile said:


> Correct. A single rifle tag is good for any legal antlered deer. Why they did it like this, I don't know either.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Gotta keep the masses confused, I think. Seems like there is a lot of it in the DNR regulations

Some one needs to rewrite the regulations for both hunting and fishing to get rid of all the stupid if ands and buts out of the regs. A lot of these things have been brought about by the DNR bending over and kissing the special interests rear ends to get them off their backs.

Of course this would take some one with common sense to accomplish the rewrite. Do not know if there are enough humans around with enough common sense to accomplish the task.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

fish_AK said:


> Thats the "hunters choice" option.
> 
> I believe that the biologists stated that they wanted hunters to focus on older male deer and antlerless deer whom are more likely to have TB. So all of 487 is HC on bucks and have discounted antlerless tags. They also allow does on both of the combo buck tags.
> 
> I read this somewhere but I may be misinformed.


From what I understand yes, but not for the combo. The unrestricted tag has to be used on a buck with 3 points on one side, the restricted is 4. Am I reading this right? I still want to find out if I can buy a single archery and single firearm tag. Can a CO chime in? I


----------



## vampile (Nov 4, 2008)

There is a chart on page 32 of the digest that explains it pretty well. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

vampile said:


> Correct. A single rifle tag is good for any legal antlered deer. Why they did it like this, I don't know either.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I know one reason is with the single licence its "one and done", you cant purchase a second buck tag. At least with the combo if you dont run into any monster bucks you can wack a couple of does.


----------

